# Where is everyone from?



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

I was just wondering, if the majority of you guys are so cal? Or from all over, in the past 2 - 3 years 240s really blew up in so cal.

I myself live in the bay area - nor cal, there aren't many 240s up here, that are fixed up.

I'm sure there are lots of other people that aren't from cali, just wondering where everyone is at.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

San Diego, California


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

*Central California*

Fresno, CA


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

sacto. CA


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Nor Cal rocks. Born and raised in Oakland but I live and work and go to school in so cal right now. I can't wait to live in the bay area again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

Lubbock, TX


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Lakeland Florida


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

*BaY aReA*

Hey Nismo Nate I'm from the Bay Area, Oakley, CA near Pittsburg/Antioch I was born in Frisco though I'm getting my '95 240SX this week maybe we can hook up I'm tryin to get a racin team started. My email is [email protected] talk to you later.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

I live in turlock,Cali bout 1 and half from sac. Hey Poo you have a hard time smoggin your s14? Im really thinkin bout gettin a 240 and buiilding a silvia but here there not any places that will smog them. 
peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

Hamburg, Germany (Europe).
Nissan 200SX SR20DET.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

I used to live in san diego but now in the dirty south lousisiana


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Long Island N.y..............


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

Houston TX. now Kenner LA.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

dirty south Louisiana, Lafayette


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

Orlando FL


check out my ride...
http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/artman/publish/article_207.shtml


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

L.I. NY.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

I live in Orlando Fl. One of the fastest import cars in orlando is a 96 240sx the only thing that came close to beating him was a modded 93 RX-7.


----------



## lownissan dj (Sep 11, 2002)

i live in ft.lauderdale, fl.
but where ever i go, there i am !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Kitchener, Ontario, Canada.

-Jarret


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

whittier, ca


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Long Island, NY


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Why is everyone from Cali? Did the import revolution start there or something?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

It did pretty much start out on the West coast. 

Are you really rollin in an R33 bro?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah, 95 GTR R33...its gots AEM Cold Air intake, a Tanabe Racing Medalian exhaust system, and Konig Verdict 18 inch Opal wheels...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Damn bro......you seriously need to show that thing off at some of my Nissan 240 meets! The next one is this Friday. I've seen Skylines on countless mags, but never in person. This would be great. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

*from L.I. NY...*

live in boca raton FL


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

where is that near


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

nismo180sx said:


> *where is that near *


 well if your talking to me....its between west palm beach and FT.laud


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Miami, FL


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

Turin Italy!


----------



## my 2 cents (Jun 19, 2002)

i from melbourne, florida but i live in germany now for the past 6 years.


----------



## xxnissans14xx (Dec 20, 2002)

DELAWARE


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*LA*

north hollywood, ca


----------



## afaeguy (Jan 14, 2003)

Houston, tx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Phoenix Az


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

*blingin*

Hampton, NH


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

West Covina, CA


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*reply*

hello, West Covina.



90 Maxima SE 5spd.


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

Im from michigan and i still love to break out the old school 240


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

pfft i feel like a lone candle in the cold barren wastlands

Madison, Wisconsin


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*hello*

hello to madison, wisconsin. LA responding. i'm slamming my Maxima. waking up the VG. 


North Hollywood, CA. summer and spring only here. hot cars, chicks, weather.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Wow, everyones practically from Cali. As for me, I'm watching the snow melt right now.
Toronto, Canada. 
Jerrett is the only one near me.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*to silverbolt*

i am buying an S14 96 5spd base model. it, too, will be a Silvia. i'm flying to albany, ny, of all places, snowbound, and driving it back to LA!! whattdya think of that?


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

im from jacksonville fl


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

*your 96 s14*

sweet car man, i actually like the 96's, they are big long and very sleek. as for me, im jus getting into the import scene. i used to own a 67 mustang coupe with an 87 engine, carbirated in it. got rid of it cuz of cash flow. but now that everyone is talkin bout imports and everything, i cant help much listen to speed. i searched around and basically, I LOVE THE SILVIA. so i gotta get the conversion kit considering there is no way to buy one around here. good luck to you and the new car bro


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

oh, btw, bonzelite, that last one is for you


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*reply to SilverBolt, S14 coast-to-coast*

thank you for the well-wishing. i love the Silvia as well. i learned about the Silvia by knowing first about the Skyline. the cars have some similarities. but before i get a Skyline, i want to have fun and build up a car the way i want to without killing my bank account. and the 240-to-Silvia conversion offers just that: for the price of a skyline "half-cut" only, (front clip with engine), you can customize and have the SR20DET installed and ready to rock. 

i leave for albany, ny to get the car on the 26th of Feb. returning maybe the 2nd or 3rd to LA, depending on road conditions and my mental and physical state. i'll let you know how it went. the car is originally from california, so it is returning to it's port of entry, so to speak.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

*to bonzelite*

hey man, this is gonna be trippy
but my birthday is on the 26th, and im turning 21
and i also learned about the silvia by the love of the skyline
hehe, jus thought id let you in


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*happy birthday, SilverBolt!*

geez. what a conincidence! i will be thinking of your "birthday energy" on the big day. somehow it creates more of a connection with the car and all. hmm. interesting. ok, then, it is done: i will make a wish for you, being that the S14 is your current desire. i will dedicate, in part, the turning over of the title of the car, as a symbolic gesture, in your name by laying hands on the hood in the deep freeze of the albany afternoon: "may an S14 find SilverBolt, and may he have many more birthdays."


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

305 (MIAMI) BIATCHES


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

*nismo....*

what color is your car? mods ect.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: nismo....*



soon2bdet said:


> *what color is your car? mods ect. *


It's black. I have a red place racing cold air intake, bosch platinum +4 spark plugs, H & R springs, 2 Sony Xplod 12" XS-L1236 Subs, Sony Xplod XM-1600GXD amp, Kenwood KFC-T204 tweeters, Polk Audio GXR6E Highs, Sony Xplod CDX-M630 cd player, OBCON dual enclosure, nismo imported license plate cover. Soon to add wheels, re-paint, and an extended lower lip....


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

*nice*

u gunna add the stillen front lip? or just the se-r lip? u ever go to any of the races? if so where at?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: nice*



soon2bdet said:


> *u gunna add the stillen front lip? or just the se-r lip? u ever go to any of the races? if so where at? *


i probably am going to go with the stillen front lip....and i go ocasionally to hang outs and stuff...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

u know that kid thomas with the pacific blue b14 se-r jdm sr20 built? or andreas miko with the black b14 se-r turbo? i think theres some guy in mia with a 200sx se base model with the sr20det swap....u know any of these peeps?


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

I hail from Corona, CA southern california. I do not see many 240's around here and for that matter any 300's either.


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

Swansea, Massachusetts


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

holy dear god!!!! 10 month old thread revived!!!!!! rr5..please stop


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Tracy California!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

phoenix arizona


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I am from Soviet Russia, where car drives you!!

Actually, I'm in the San Fernando Valley in So. Cali


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

melbourne, fl


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm from Creswell, Oregon. If anyone knows where that is. But I will soon be moving to So-Cal. Is there anyone from the Oregon area?


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

I am from Orlando Florida, I have grown up here and will stay here forever.

I went to school in Tampa at the University of South Florida

I am a huge nissan fan, as i have a highly mod'd 1991 Nissan Sentra SE-R, and am building a S14 up with a RB26


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm From LaGrange Georgia. Looks like I'm the only Georgia boy here


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

A.J. said:


> I am from Orlando Florida, I have grown up here and will stay here forever.
> 
> I went to school in Tampa at the University of South Florida
> 
> I am a huge nissan fan, as i have a highly mod'd 1991 Nissan Sentra SE-R, and am building a S14 up with a RB26




I belive they asked where you were frmo not what car you drive.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

who cares..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow, i haven't posted in this thread yet! TEXAS!!! mauahhaha

legal age to own a gun 18
drift240sxdrag = 17


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

From LA so Cal now in Phoenix, AZ


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm from South Florida. Seems like most people here are from TX, So Cal, and FL. hmmm, wierd.


----------



## damitiforgot (Jan 19, 2004)

flandreau so dak


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the Big D in Texas! 

and damn this thread has GOT to move...


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Currently Honolulu Hawaii. Lived 15 years in Kona Hawaii. Grew up in Woodland Hills California


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Born In Long Beach California. Lived in Redlands, Ontario, West Covina , Bakersfield. Now Im here in Austin, TX. I want to go back to Cali bad...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

pshhhh God Bless Texas....


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Adelaide, South Australia, the land of RB engines..........where people drive on the correct side of the road, and I can actually breath air.....

Oh and my hybrid domestic Australian designed car with a import engine in it, that both import and domestic owners hate sooooooo much  the import people let us come on their crusies sometimes "well it IS half a skyline" while the Domestic people sometimes let us come on their crusies "Well it IS a Commodore" ..... caught between two worlds...*sigh*


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

san francisco, CA...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey Nizmodore, do you wear a flanny and have a mullet?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Adelaide, South Australia, the land of RB engines..........where people drive on the correct side of the road, and I can actually breath air.....
> 
> Oh and my hybrid domestic Australian designed car with a import engine in it, that both import and domestic owners hate sooooooo much  the import people let us come on their crusies sometimes "well it IS half a skyline" while the Domestic people sometimes let us come on their crusies "Well it IS a Commodore" ..... caught between two worlds...*sigh*


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> Hey Nizmodore, do you wear a flanny and have a mullet?


lol, when people say that I'llborrow a Porsche or a sports car from work....no more Commodore jokes 

That was quick, I'm impressed!

I'll post up a pic of my "other" that redefines power to weight (and its street leagal).....Think SR20DET driveline in a 400kg chassis....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ghostuss said:


> san francisco, CA...


1 \hour away from TRACY!!! :cheers:


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

Utica, Ohio


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> I'll post up a pic of my "other" that redefines power to weight (and its street leagal).....Think SR20DET driveline in a 400kg chassis....


Clubman? 
Ive seen an SR in a 68 corolla before but they weigh more like 800-900


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

<<san jose, ca


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

severna park,MD :thumbup:


----------

